# Picking Mushrooms? Houby? Funghi?



## Pisis (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi,

we were discussing a lot of the weather temp on another MB, also humidity, so it makes me think about growing mushrooms. No drugs, normal "funghi" that are used for meals!

A lot of rain and sun eventually is needed for good conditions, when a mushroom is a type of a mold (Fungus) in fact.

We recognize three basic types - toxic, non-eatable and eatable. Did you ever hear about Hřib (Boletus), Babka (Old-woman), Liška (Fox), Kuřátka (Chicken), Holubinka (Pidgeon mushroom), Muchomůrka (Fly-killer), Klouzek (Putty boletus), Bedla Jedlá, Píchavka (Dusty-one), Hadovka Smrdutá (Snake-mushroom the Stinker), etc...? 

I know that Champignons are used frequently in the West, also I'm familiar with using die Pfeferlinge (that's that Fox) in Germany... But everyone I was ever talking to about Mushrooms, excluding Poles, Czechs and Slovaks, are afraid.

I think that Fungi are fucking freakin organisms and very, very interesting. For example look at this, that fucking scares me...







Take a look: http://www.idsystem.cz/mushrooms/index_gb.htm - interesting page with quantum of material.




Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 28, 2005)

The only mushrooms Ive ever eaten ON PURPOSE are the ones that grow on cow patties............. I cant stand normal mushrooms..


----------



## Pisis (Jul 28, 2005)

hm, you mean growing on bullshit?  the only meaning for word "patty" that i know is a sort of a pancake or so... so do you mean shit?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

yes i think he does, and down here they're also refered to as "country pancakes"................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

I just call it shit.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2005)

There are a number of slangs for cow manure; pasture patties, cow pies, cow patties, landmines, etc.


----------



## JCS (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd never eat those store-bought mushrooms, they taste like crap when compared to wild ones.....


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 28, 2005)

I can't believe nobody's made any insinuations about 'funny fungi' yet!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Im a fungi


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

Has anybody here eaten Quorn? (meat substitute stuff)
The closest relative to the fungus in Quorn is athlete's foot fungus. 

Eat up


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

I nearly choked to my death on Quorn (no kidding) when I was about 8 and ive never touched it since.


Isn't mushroom in here is there?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh Dear CC, that must be the worst joke EVER, bar this one:

Why is a mushroom cool at a party?
He's a fun guy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Or this one I just made up.

Why did the Fungi cross the road?
There isnt mushroom on this side.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

hey, i've made worse jokes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

You make a bad joke when you simply enter a room


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

surely it would make more sence to say i am a bad joke??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

I did do that, but in a more sophistacated way with my own personal twitch (Hey, spot the oxymoron...)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

perhaps i could, if i knew what an oxymoron was.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

And you're supposedly in Top Set English? Tut tut..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

not supposedly, i AM in top set english 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Im in the other Top Set


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 28, 2005)

So give an example of an onomatopoeic word then, Top Set boy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Moo.


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh - so you think you're good then. 

Describe how a line of verse read in iambic pentameter would go.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 28, 2005)

For the record, those "funny" mushrooms ARE the ones that grow on cow manure....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2005)

in an iambic pentameter, it would be said almost rhymically, like a poem, and there would be ten beats, in 5 pairs, each par consisting of a short and a long beat.......


----------



## plan_D (Jul 29, 2005)

It's sad that they teach about poems, stories and literature yet they cannot teach how to speak or write basic English properly. 

We didn't have English sets when I was in school. We only had German, Science and Math sets. If they did have English sets and you two were in my year, you'd both be the bottom one writing like you do!  

And have you discovered what an oxymoron is yet, lanc?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes, Iambic Pentameter is common in most Shakespeare plays.

What wrong with my writing D? My Typing sucks ass but Im pretty good with a pen and paper...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2005)

The day I start caring how I type on a message board will be the day the Wolf God Xthantheese will return and lay waste to the Sierra-Nevadas in retribution for the Pellnurian Raids back in the Octunuvial Age...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2005)

lol I guess my vacation in Mammoth near the end of August is safe then, eh?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2005)

Yea...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah les, I agree...That would be a bad situation!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 29, 2005)

I never understood how the Yamb differs from Trokhey... I was allways sleeping in classes of literature. 

Quron - or how did you say it - do you mean with color close to background of this MB, with a flat, oval hat? To prepare it with cumin on a pan? That's one of my favorites!

les: you mean the magic mushrooms?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 29, 2005)

_"What wrong with my writing D?"_


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes Pisis...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

plan_D said:


> _"What wrong with my writing D?"_



_My Typing sucks ass..._

Ha! Jokes on you D


----------



## Pisis (Jul 29, 2005)

ah, these aren't good to serve to your family... otherwise ther aren't hippies... i had it several times, but no more, since you never know what it could do to you. but here's an article from some Czech/English blog:



> Czech Stoners: We're Number One!
> Hm. What is it that tells me that across the Czech Republic, stoners are high-fiving each other and waving big foam "We're #1!" fingers today? This story led MFDnes today, and the translation is mine:
> Czech Republic is a paradise for marijuana and ecstasy
> 
> ...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 29, 2005)

And also Czech are the biggest consumers of beer in the world per head (including babies! )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2005)

actually pD i don't really care how i write on here, but in real life (no skimmey, this isn't real life ) i normally write with very good grammar.........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 29, 2005)

Sure you do, lanc, sure you do. You're right, CC, it does suck ass but there's no need for you to as well.  

I've always known the Finnish as being the biggest consumers of alcohol, or maybe that's just vodka.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> actually pD i don't really care how i write on here, but in real life (no skimmey, this isn't real life ) i normally write with very good grammar.........



Dont you mean g rammar?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 29, 2005)

English has got to be one of, if not the, most f*cked up lingos on the face of the planet. Face it. Almost continuously new "words" are added, and then you've got the American vs. British (and Canadian  ) spelling thing going on, just to confuse it even further. Then there's the different national and regional dialects, accents, inflections, slang...Oy! 

But French ain't no treat either.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2005)

I understand English being hard to write but not to speak.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

Not hard to speak per se, just damn hard to understand sometimes. I don't envy people learning it for the first time. Especially if they learned it in say the UK, and then moved to the US or Canada. Or better yet, Australia or New Zealand. Good luck!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2005)

LMFAO... I laugh and feel sorrow at some of the usage of the English Language here in the American South... Some of these Rednecks decimate the Queens Tounge to the point of not being able to comprehend what they say.... 

I understand NS, Med and CC better than I do alot of fellow countrymen...

So sad........ Mississippi Sucks Ass...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2005)

I see, they "Don't so much as speak the language as chew it up and spit it out" in the words of Stewie Griffon.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2005)

Its so bad they actually make up their own new words.... Similar to Ebonics, but more widely used.... I think its all the inbreeding that goes on down here.... Its scary.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

In some of the rural communities along the shore here, the way they pronounce certain vowels is a nightmare. It wasn't so bad up where I grew up, you can still make out what people are saying, but down towards the southern part of the province...Jesus! 
It's a lot like the Maine Coast accent only worse, if you know what that sounds like.


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 30, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Yes, Iambic Pentameter is common in most Shakespeare plays.





the lancaster kicks ass said:


> in an iambic pentameter, it would be said almost rhymically, like a poem, and there would be ten beats, in 5 pairs, each par consisting of a short and a long beat.......



Nice one guys! I'm genuinely impressed - you're both going to go for A-Level English right?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Hell no.  GCSE is painful enough


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2005)

We used to summer in Maine back in the day, so yea, I know that accent....


----------



## Pisis (Jul 30, 2005)

Huh... English harder to write then speak maybe but if you compare the Romanic, Anglosaxon and Latino languages to Slavic ones, man that is fucking difference. I'd say Slavic languages are ten times harder to learn (to learn how to think and react in that particular langugae - that is for me knowing it) since eg. Czech has 7 cases, English 4 right. Also it has a double negation and you can freely combine, in a sentence, the words, is that how.


----------

